# Slide AM 140 Series



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da ich mich schon jetzt für die AM's interessiere, möchte ich mal Eure Erfahrungen zu diesen Bikes wissen.

Mir hat es besonders das 2011er 9.0 angetan... die Farbe, der Rahmen und auch die übrigen Komponenten finde ich einfach super!

Jetzt zu meiner Frage! Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass RADON einfach die weitaus besseren Komponenten verbaut? Im Vergleich zum 9er nehmen wir mal das Cube AMS Race 150. Cube verbaut gerade beim Antrieb und der Schaltung "nur" XT-Komponenten, während RADON da mit der SRAM X.0 Palette kommt (mMn besser und auch in der Anschaffung weitaus teurer). Dämpfer, Rahmen und Gabel soweit gleich... wobei das Cube dann sogar noch 100 mehr kostet!

Wie kann das eigentlich sein? Finde auch generell nichts, was bzgl. Preis/Leistung den Radon's gefährlich werden könnte...

Danke schon mal für Eure Eindrücke!


----------



## timolo95 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Das liegt daran das Radon rein übers Internet bzw. über deren eigenen Laden verkauft.
Cube vertreibt über Händler , so müssen sie dem Händler eine provision bezahlen.

ZU der Schaltung:

Radon baut in höheren Stückzahlen so bekommen sie einen besseren EK , weil Sram oder Shimano damit Rechnen wenn man eine Sram oder Shimano Schaltung verbaut dann brauch man auch in absehbarer Zeit neue Verschleißteile.
Damit machen Sram/Shimano das meiste Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

Thx!  Jetzt würde mich noch interessieren, ob schon jemand die neuen AM Slides bestellt bzw. zu Hause hat! Sprich Erfahrungsberichte wären nicht schlecht...

CyA​


----------



## _S-D_ (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich hab das Slide 140 AM 9.0 vor gut 2 Wochen bestellt (09.05.2011) und vor 2 Tagen die Versandmitteilung bekommen. Das heißt, das Teil sollte in den nächsten Tagen, spätestens nächste Woche ankommen. Bin schon extrem ungeduldig und schaue alle paar Stunden mit der DHL-Sendungsnummer nach, ob das Paket bei H&S schon raus gegangen ist.
Allerdings scheint das 9.0 aktuell vergriffen zu sein - bei H&S ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr als sofort Lieferbar gekennzeichnet und in 20 Zoll gar nicht mehr gelistet (evtl. Ausverkauft ??), siehe http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46807/slide-am-140-9-0.html und dann in die Auswahlbox für die Rahmengrößen schauen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Mai 2011)

Dann stell es bitte mal auf die Waage! Bin gespannt, was die wohl anzeigt, nachdem in der Bike ja (ohne Pedale), aber mit 2,4er NN 12,2 kg inkl. Reverb promotet wurden.

Inzwischen sind wir ja bei "ab" 12,4 kg ohne Reverb und vorne und hinten den für das Rad mE absurde Racing Ralphs.

Berichte doch bitte mal!


----------



## timolo95 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir das 7.0 am 29.04 Bestellt.
Bis jetzt noch keine versandbenachritigung oder sonstiges.
Warte imme rnoch.
Berihte dann mal wenn es da ist.


----------



## _S-D_ (25. Mai 2011)

Die Reverb habe ich gleich noch mit dazu bestellt, ist gestern geliefert worden. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das "Bauteil", das ich unten an die Reverb anschrauben muss. Die Angabe "ab 12,4 kg" dürfte sich auf die kleinste Rahmengröße von 16 Zoll beziehen. Ich messe mal nach, wenn das Bike dann da ist - erstmal im jungfräulichen Zustand, also ohne die Reverb, die das Rad um ca. 300 g schwerer machen dürfte. 
Mit der Reifenwahl bin ich auch nicht so ganz glücklich - passt nicht so ganz zu einem AM (da gings wohl nur um eine optimale Gewichtsbilanz), aber egal, die Dinger sollen ja ohnehin nicht so lange halten und danach kann man ja was anderes drauf machen - sehe ich jetzt nicht als all zu großes Problem an.


----------



## chrisNOM (25. Mai 2011)

Rad0n_s4x schrieb:


> Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass RADON einfach die weitaus besseren Komponenten verbaut? Im Vergleich zum 9er nehmen wir mal das Cube AMS Race 150. Cube verbaut gerade beim Antrieb und der Schaltung "nur" XT-Komponenten, wÃ¤hrend RADON da mit der SRAM X.0 Palette kommt (mMn besser und auch in der Anschaffung weitaus teurer). DÃ¤mpfer, Rahmen und Gabel soweit gleich... wobei das Cube dann sogar noch 100â¬ mehr kostet!




besser? ist eigtl nur geschmackssache.

Geh zum cube HÃ¤ndler sag ihm du interessierst dich fÃ¼r das Bike und nachher ist das Cube 100euro gÃ¼nstiger als das Radon 

Meine Erfahrung ist beim HÃ¤ndler kann man IMMER 10-20% handeln! Das geht im onlineshop nicht.


----------



## timolo95 (25. Mai 2011)

Ist wirklich geschmackssache nur in der aktuellenn Mountainbike ist die X0 höher eingestuft als die XT.
Die Xt wurde mit der X9 zusammen in eine klasse gesteckt.


----------



## _S-D_ (29. Mai 2011)

Mein Slide AM 140 9.0 in der Größe 20 Zoll ist gestern geliefert worden. Wie versprochen habe ich es für euch mal auf die Waage gestellt und folgende Gewichte ermittelt (mit der Paketwaage unserer Firma, keine Gewähr auf 100% Genauigkeit - ist nicht unbedingt die hochwertigste Waage, hat mit Sicherheit eine gewisse Tolleranzen).

- Slide 9.0, 20 Zoll, kompletter Lieferzustand inkl. original Pedale: 13,04 kg
- Slide 9.0, 20 Zoll, kompletter Lieferzustand OHNE Pedale (440 g): 12,60 kg
- Slide 9.0, 20 Zoll, mit Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze 410 mm (600 g), inkl. Klick-Pedale: 13,36 kg

Wenn jemand andere Werte ermittelt, bitte hier posten! Wie oben schon erwähnt - ich kann nicht sagen, wie genau die verwendete Waage ist.


----------

